# Just starting on the ivf road and terrified *



## eadaoin (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm new to the site so I hope I'm doing this right. I'm at the start of the process and am already overwhelmed and terrified of whats to come, hope someone came have some words of advice on how to cope. 
I've just got back from the dr surgery, we are being referred to a clinic as my DH has low sperm after a vasecomy reversal 3 yrs ago, think we were living in hope or were just in denial that things would improve. I'm only at the start of investigations, will have blood tests first, another test for DH, then on waiting list for treatment with Nhs if we get it. 
Thankfully there is a site like this.

Eadaoin


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Eadaoin, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am sorry you are feeling overwhelmed at the moment; it is quite normal to be like that at this stage and when thigs seem so uncertain. I hope that you find this place to give you loads of support and help you realise you are not alone and there's loads of us standing by to help you through this.

I have left you a few links to some parts of the board that I hope will eb of benefit to you:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Lots of luck on your journey.

C~x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Eadaoin  

Welcome to Fertility Friends, you will get loads of wonderful support and advice on here   It is extremely frightening and overwhelming to find out you need to have IVF or ICSI, and does take a while to get your head around it and accept your situation. I found the early days very lonely and difficult to cope with, so having people who fully understand your situation like the people of the FF boards can be a real lifeline   As Caz has helpfully advised, there are also boards for each area and you can discuss treatment with people at the same clinic, which is a great help I've found.

Having just been through my first cycle of ICSI I'm very familiar with the process, so if you want to discuss anything then feel free to PM me  

Good luck with treatment and hope everything works out for you    

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## eadaoin (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you all for your replys, I feel a little better knowing that other people can understand what is happening emotionaally. Caz, thanks for the links they will be a help. It's also reasurring to see that the treatments do work and wish all the new mum's all the joy in the world, and fingers crossed with the BFP.
My husband had is vasectomy over 20 years ago and had a reversal 3yrs ago at the Hartlepool clinic ( the best clinic by far from my research) He has sperm but it's just too low, but amazing that there is some after all that time. He has a child from his first marriage and now has four beautiful grandchildren who I love (he is 53 an I'm 32), when they split up he decided that he couldn't put a child through a bresk up again and had the vasectomy. We met 10 years ago and fell head over heels in love and married 4 years ago. I have always wanted children and DH would love some more, I always knew it would be an up hill struggle but just thought the refersal would work! Now that it hasn't, well you know the emotions you both go through. It makes it a bit easier to just type this and know that there is people that understand, so thats again for the support.
Zengirl, it would be great to stay in touch as we have similar things in common, good luck with your first appointment and I would love to hear how you got on.

Eadaoin


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

hi eadaoin,

im new to this too, hoping to start my 1st IVF/ICSI in oct. it has been a long process to get here after 4yrs TTC. Feeling very nervous about it, but think that if this is what we have to do to have a baby then we ahve to do it. This site is really good, have been looking at it for a while now and think that it will really help throughout the Tx.

lisa x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

you may be at the start at treatment but at least you have started and the ball is rolling, i would be worried if you said you werent afraid as most people are afraid of things they cant control, im not going to lie and say that its an easy road but just dont get ahead of yourself one day at a time. drink plenty water pinapple juice relax as much as you can keep healthy and pray..

wish you good luck keepinghope xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## eadaoin (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Emma,

Congrats on your little princess, she looks beautiful. Getting the hang of the site now and finding some very good advice, and more than anything feel like we are not alone anymore.

Eadaoin


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *eadaoin* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Eadaoin,

  Just like to say welcome to fertility friends.

   with your IVF treatment, i hope everything goes okay for you!


                  Strawberries x


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Eadoin
My DP had reversal at hartlepool too. Dr Dawson fills you so full of hope which really makes me angry now. All the pictures of babies on the wall etc. I'd never advise anyone to go for a reversal what a waste of 4k! We blithely thought I would just get pregnant. Sperm counts seemed fine at first but then dwindled until nothing. I've found it so hard to face up to needing treatment when i know there's nothing wrong with me. We're having ICSI with sperm retrieval via a minor op. His op is tomorrow so just hoping and praying it is successful. If it is my EC will be on Thursday but can't even begin to contemplate that till i know we've got some sperm to play with.
Where are you having yr treatment? Hope it goes well. BTW you won't qualify for NHS treatment cos of vasectomy.

Christine x


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Eadoin

Wishing you LOL with your TX!  

Liss xxx


----------



## eadaoin (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks so much for all your repies it has made such a help to my well being since I joined FF, just knowing other people that understand and want to say hi.

Christine, when I read your post it was like reading my own thoughts, it is hard to get your head around having to accept that the reversal didn't work, I don't feel angry so much now just hugh disappointment. I am just starting to get checked out now so fingers crossed all will be okay with me, having blood tests with doctors. Doctor said that the a vasectomy is not one of the criteria for our nhs trust so for the moment it looks like we might get funding but I know they can always change their mind. Good luck to you both and hope they get some sperm, keep me posted.
Finding it hard dealing with friends and sisters pregnancies, all due in the next few months. I'm delighted for them because I wouldn't want them to have to go through what we all are but I still feel why not me? Anyone have any good advice on what to say when people ask why don't we have babies yet? People are very insensitive, I would love a good answer to put them in their place.

Good thoughts to all,

Eadaoin


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel. I've told people the truth about why I have no kids yet. I find that easier as get more support that way.
It's so hard seeing other 'normal' people especially when you know you are ok. You just have to focus on the fact that one day it will be you and that baby will be so loved and wanted. 
Hope you get some funding. My doc funded the drugs about £800 which is a slight help.
Get in touch if you want to chat/ know anything.

Christine x


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

eadaoin said:


> I'm new to the site so I hope I'm doing this right. I'm at the start of the process and am already overwhelmed and terrified of whats to come, hope someone came have some words of advice on how to cope.
> I've just got back from the dr surgery, we are being referred to a clinic as my DH has low sperm after a vasecomy reversal 3 yrs ago, think we were living in hope or were just in denial that things would improve. I'm only at the start of investigations, will have blood tests first, another test for DH, then on waiting list for treatment with Nhs if we get it.
> Thankfully there is a site like this.
> 
> ...


----------

